# What's your baby's name?



## Tami

So for those of you who have managed to decide :haha:..what's your baby's name going to be? :baby:

Our baby girl is going to be Lily Paige Alyson Moffat. Alyson is my mum's name and it's a surprise for her so sssh, lol. :flower:


----------



## w8ing4bean

We have a few we like, but the faves are phoebe jayne for a girl and zach for a boy. STILL not settled on his middle name!! With 4 days to go lol


----------



## kezzaside

Elliot Michael Brian Gillatt <3


----------



## BrollyDolly

Caoimhe Lucinda Walmsley  

Caoimhe after my dad who is Irish and called Kevin (Caoimhe is the female version) and Lucinda after my OH great grandmother.
I know it's a long name and I know everyone is going to be asking how to spell her name until the end of time but tough haha Xx


----------



## Tami

w8ing4bean said:


> We have a few we like, but the faves are phoebe jayne for a girl and zach for a boy. STILL not settled on his middle name!! With 4 days to go lol

I love Jayne with a Y, you don't see it very often! Eeek 4 days!!! :happydance:



kezzaside said:


> Elliot Michael Brian Gillatt <3

That's a really nice, strong sounding name! :D


----------



## w8ing4bean

Thank u! Its my middle name too, we thought would be nice to pass it on :flower:


----------



## Livebythesea

Reece Gilbert Keller (middle name after husband's beloved grandpa) can't wait to meet baby Reece!


----------



## Expecting1

Tanner James Kent <3 
James after hubs even though his name is Jamie lol he's James to me :)


----------



## sue_88

You already know :haha:


*Millie Amanda Walker*

Millie - Because I love it. And I sent a list of 5 names to my mum, dad and sister (independently) and they all picked Millie too!

Amanda - After my wonderful Mum


----------



## lexey_7

Imogen Arabella Van Deventer

(We think!! Keep changing our minds on middle names :shrug: I liked Aoife but I think Arabella flows quite nicely)

Xx


----------



## Tami

Some lovely names here. What lucky babies!


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Freddie James

Freddie after my grandad 
James is DH's middle name


----------



## Pinkflower83

Hana Jae Farless

Hana means "flower" in Japanese but also means number 1 in Korean. 

Jae also Korean meaning "respect." 

Basically her name is combining my love for Japanese culture and her heritage which is Korean. Well she'll be half Korean my hubby isn't Asian at all. Lol

By the way great thread!


----------



## Anderson8

Izzy Elizabeth or Grayson Duff
Elizabeth was my husbands late mothers name and Duff was her maiden name


----------



## sharnahw

Tami said:


> So for those of you who have managed to decide :haha:..what's your baby's name going to be? :baby:
> 
> Our baby girl is going to be Lily Paige Alyson Moffat. Alyson is my mum's name and it's a surprise for her so sssh, lol. :flower:

Haha my lo is gonna be called Lily Rose Edna Steele, Lily Rose as her first name and I have a sister called Paige :) xx

Edna is my husbands dying aunt that we both love dearly :(


----------



## Rysgirl

James Kenneth Forbes. James for my dad and Kenneth for my uncle. We are a very close family. X


----------



## catty

Our baby boy still doesnt have a name :-(

The name we always go back to is Lucas James 

James will be the middle name after boyfriends dad but we just dont know about first name

we also like hunter,max
,mitchell,murray, logan and zach....... we need help!!!!


----------



## MnMommy

Our little girl will probably be Adeline Paige, but we go back and forth with Izabella Paige as well. Originally I liked Izabella better, but the closer I get, the more she feels like an Adeline. :)


----------



## newmommy21

We have either Faith, Isabella, Sophia, Annabelle, or Bailey for a first name. 

So it would be (first name here) Irene Claro Burdan. Irene will be her middle name (it is my moms middle name and DH grandmas name) Claro will be another middle name (it is my maiden name and just a Portuguese tradition to put the mothers maiden name in the babies name) and Burdan is her last name.

Any suggestions on a name would be helpful :)

and catty I love Lucas James or Hunter James


----------



## katnkayla

Ds will be jake ray after both great grandads if he had been a girl would of been avery or Nolah x


----------



## thethomsons

Our boy will be Blake Charles Thomson x


----------



## wang

we arent 100% certain yet but the last name we settled on is Luca, i like it caus its a little special, but not too weird / hard to spell.


----------



## bump_wanted

I have an Isabella Beau she will be called Bella :) 

Beau I thought of as she is my rainbow baby Isabella I just love xx


----------



## LockandKey

surprisingly we've managed to settle only a week after the gender scan and NOT change our minds a million, billion times as we did for DD :haha:

His name will be

Everett Samuel Cali

I couldn't believe how picky I was with boy names, so much so that I had just avoided them altogether during the majority of my pregnancy, I was on the hunt for less common or popular names for a first name, and I didn't like any of them at all! Finally thought of Everett one night while DH and I were on vacation, it stuck with me, but his initial reaction was that it was "too weird" glad I managed to convince him :thumbup:


----------



## chocolatecat

I think weve decided on:
Indiana michelle savage. Or maybe Arianna. I'd prefer Michael for her middle name as its after my dad who died in January, but with Indiana being more of a boys name it would be confusing.
No idea why we like Indiana so much, we just do. I think she'll be Indy to everyone.


----------



## Eniala

We decided on a boys name before I was even pregnant! We chose Torrin Michael Mahlon. Michael is my dad's name and Mahlon is my husbands grandfathers name who passed away when he was younger


----------



## AshLMT

We decided pretty quickly after we had our gender scan and found out we are expecting a little girl. We chose Hailey Grace Poglitsch - we started talking to my bump one night while laying in bed and Hailey came out and we just never stopped calling it Hailey so it just kind of stuck :)


----------



## lisanicole

We have finally decided on Madeline Avery for our girl.


----------



## 9jawife

My son's name is Jayden Layele.. haven't decided on a middle name yet, but I'm strongly leaning towards Anthony, to honor my dad.


----------



## Pielette

Milo James :flower:

No reason other than the fact that we like the name!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

We are team yellow but we have name ideas for both thank goodness.. 

Girl - 

Alma Isabelle or Alma Rosie 

Boy - 

Edward Oliver 

or Roman Oliver. 

Our dd really wants the baby to be called Rosie if baby is a girl so we thought we may use it as a middle name. 

We have had a couple of people comment that we shouldn't use Alma (my late Nanas name) as it is similar to Amelia.. what do you ladies think??

xXx


----------



## tardiz

Our daughter will be ivy grace. We had major problems deciding on nathans name... we will still probably change :)


----------



## Xuxa

My baby girl will be Indigo Taman, we call her Indie for short. Taman is our surname.

I think it goes with my other two girls names Coral and Crystal :)


----------



## Gem1302

Baby will be Jenson Melvyn Hawkins :)

We just loved the name Jenson and even had name wars with OHs brother over it - they had a girl so we won hehe ;) and Melvyn is after OHs dad who passed away last year. We've had a lot of comments on Melvyn being a very old fashioned name but it has meaning to us and we love Jenson and Melvyn together. OH keeps replying with 'at least it's not as bad as my name!' - Steven Hawkins! Hehe bless him!


----------



## Equreuil

Malcolm John.

It's a nice strong sounding name, and a classic. It's more of a bonus, really, but my parents _loved_ it when told. i suppose it helps that John is my Dad's name. Actually, I've only had two negative responses - my brother (who was drunk) decided to start listing alternatives, and OH's grandma who didn't say anything but had a look on her face for a moment like she'd smelled something nasty. Oh well, that's my baby's name.


----------



## prayn4blessin

Ainsley Joell Abner


----------



## nikkie122

We decided a few weeks ago on Wyatt Eugene.. Eugene is DH grandpa and fathers middle name.


----------



## Spacey

My daughter's name will be Adelyn Mae :)


----------



## Emma867

Lois Rebecca if its pink
Leon Andrew if its blue


----------



## JessyG

Our little girl will be either Chloe Jillian (CJ) or Lucy Jillian. 

Jillian is after my OHs mum who sadly passed away when he was a teenager.


----------



## Aurora_rose

Our little one will be Ace Vaughan


----------



## bubbles82

At the moment it's Finley Philip for a boy and Daisy Anne or Phoebe Anne Olivia for a girl, but not 100% convinced on them!


----------



## Proserpina

Evelyn Ivy if it's a girl, Serge Constantine if it's a boy. Will be called by the middle name in either case. 

Have blogged about how we chose these names and why we love them here and here.


----------



## exoticsiren

Alexia Sky Briseas:)


----------



## Dime Cuando

Violeta.....after my grandmother.
Middle name is still undecided as DH doesn't want her to have one but I'm still rooting for 'Reine'.


----------



## alicecooper

Nathan James Gosney

or

Callista Gabrielle Gosney


----------



## AllieM

Chloe Elizabeth.

Elizabeth is my deceased mother. Finally decided this weekend at 37 weekend! Avery was a very strong runner up.


----------



## Guppy051708

Macy Victoria. Victoria is after my eldest sister. 

Im a stickler for meaning too. There are two meanings for Macy but one i prefer over the other. One means weapon. The other (which i quite fancy) means "endurance". Victoria means victory. I really like that given our faith background.


----------



## Belly bean

Daelin Michael, and only 1 of our friends and family know everyone else gets told we haven't picked a name yet as we know we are going to get a few "what" but we love the name


----------



## lewood88

My babys name is Ava-mae :)


----------



## smithface24

I had some persuading to do with my OH over baby names. He didn't like any names I put to him. But I eventually got my own way. And although we have had a fair few people turn their noses up I don't care. Our son is going to be Vinnie John Andrew Hunt. 
John was easy to pick as it is my deceased fathers name as well as my OH dad name. Andrew is my partners name and I just loved vinnie. It's old fashioned and unusual to hear these days.


----------



## carmel97

Bradley Kian :)


----------



## Tami

QueenMummyToBe said:


> We are team yellow but we have name ideas for both thank goodness..
> 
> Girl -
> 
> Alma Isabelle or Alma Rosie
> 
> Boy -
> 
> Edward Oliver
> 
> or Roman Oliver.
> 
> Our dd really wants the baby to be called Rosie if baby is a girl so we thought we may use it as a middle name.
> 
> We have had a couple of people comment that we shouldn't use Alma (my late Nanas name) as it is similar to Amelia.. what do you ladies think??
> 
> xXx

Nono, I love Alma and while they might look similiar on paper theyre pronounced completely different, it's such a unique name!
I also love Roman, I read a book once where Roman was the main character and it stuck with me, but OH doesn't like it! Good job we're having a girl. :hahaP:


----------



## Tami

Proserpina said:


> Evelyn Ivy if it's a girl, Serge Constantine if it's a boy. Will be called by the middle name in either case.
> 
> Have blogged about how we chose these names and why we love them here and here.

I find this really interesting, why use the middle names? I've always loved Ivy, it was on my list, lol.


----------



## MarcsMrs

Our little girl will be Cadhla Rose <3 

Cadhla is pronounced Ky-La & means a beauty only the poets can describe which seems just perfect for her!


----------



## Proserpina

Tami said:


> I find this really interesting, why use the middle names? I've always loved Ivy, it was on my list, lol.

We both come from backgrounds where it's pretty common to use a middle name over a first name, if the middle name is preferred for some reason. I go by my middle name myself. I've always thought of a middle name as more of a "second first name" rather than just a filler name that's only used when your kid has done something bad. :winkwink:

We like Evelyn Ivy [Lastname] and Serge Constantine [Lastname] better than Ivy Evelyn or Constantine Serge, so we're just doing it like this.


----------



## Lizkikulwe

Gal Marion Sheeba Nkizi if boy Marcus Eric Kikulwe


----------



## HappiestMom

Gabriel Edward and Dexter Cameron....dont know if they are identical or not so will be naming them as we see them once we find out...


----------



## simplyamazed

Our girl is going to be Chloe Elizabeth (Elizabeth is my sisters middle name and a surprise for her). Our daughter calls her baby Lowee which is very cute. Our 2 girls will be Lily and Chloe.


----------



## stickylizard

Casper.

Technically on his birth cert he will be Caspian Atticus Hayball-Jennison. Tad posh but we like it xxx


----------



## butterflywolf

Claire Samantha Lange


----------



## ExcitedX40

Chivonne Britney Forde <3


----------



## tylerncallum

Logan Scott Barry :) unless he comes out a girl ;)


----------



## Dolly84

Our little boys going to be called George John James ......
He is having 2 middle names as John is oh dad and James is mine ;-) xxxxxx


----------



## ttc2yrs

Our son will be called Arthur lee-Richard Costidell .cant wait to meet him, he must agree because he's giving mummy a good kick in now lol xx


----------



## vegazbaby

My little guy will be Thomas Henry Roots


----------



## Honesty

Persephone Joy


----------



## CaptainMummy

We havent really settled on a name yet, but atm we are leaning towards

Molly Anne Murphy (murphy being surname of course)

Molly because we love it, Anne is OH sisters middle name whi sadly passed away 8 days after dd was born. Dd1 has 2 middle names but i think we will stick with just one this time


----------



## cammy

we haven't decided. I've never really wanted to name my baby before it was born. With Alexander we couldn't find a name at all until he was born.

This time we are both already in love with the name Malachy.


----------



## Guppy051708

Honesty said:


> Persephone Joy

Aww, thats really pretty :flow:

I knew this little girl once that was name Persephony and her nn was "Sephie". it totally fit her. She was so cute but was well known by both names, so that was nice.


----------



## sue_88

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> We havent really settled on a name yet, but atm we are leaning towards
> 
> Molly Anne Murphy (murphy being surname of course)
> 
> Molly because we love it, Anne is OH sisters middle name whi sadly passed away 8 days after dd was born. Dd1 has 2 middle names but i think we will stick with just one this time

I think Paige & Molly sound really nice together as sisters :flower:


----------



## sue_88

stickylizard said:


> Casper.
> 
> Technically on his birth cert he will be Caspian Atticus Hayball-Jennison. Tad posh but we like it xxx

Love it !!!! Casper was my favourite boy name for YEARS until my ex-oh dumped all over it and made me change my mind.

Your boys name sounds grand! Next PM / Oscar winner? Love it. :p


----------



## Guppy051708

Love the name Caspian! It made our short list!

In the end, had this one been another boy we would have gone with Levi Israel.


----------



## calliebaby

I wish I knew...


----------



## spunky84

We decided on Zoey Ginevera :)

Decided on the name a little over a year before we got pregnant (if we had a girl of course).


----------



## NerdyMama

Merrick Michael Dunleavy :) Named after my crazy god father :D Plus it can also mean King of the Sea or fame and riches, so I have a feeling I am giving a name with an ego attached to it lol


----------



## Jessica0907

Annabelle. Haven't decided on a middle name. There's a list of like 5 or 6 contenders.


----------



## Komatsu

Berry , middle name Daniel after my father . He'll be called Bear most of the time .


----------



## juhnayrae

We decided on Brielle, but haven't settled on a middle name yet. It's between Autumn or Eisley (eyes-lee) We're going to decide when she's born, if she has dark hair we'll go with Autumn and if she has blonde/strawberry hair we'll go with Eisley :flower: We'll let her decide :haha:


----------



## LindsayLucas

juhnayrae said:


> We decided on Brielle, but haven't settled on a middle name yet. It's between Autumn or Eisley (eyes-lee) We're going to decide when she's born, *if she has dark hair we'll go with Autumn and if she has blonde/strawberry hair we'll go with Eisley  We'll let her decide* :haha:

Love that


----------



## Xxenssial

We have decided on Emelia Grace - hopefully we don't change our minds when she is born.


----------



## sweetavenue

Freya Odette <3


----------



## PregnantKitty

sweetavenue said:


> Freya Odette <3

I love that name. Beautiful!


----------



## PregnantKitty

We've decides on "Hunter Sebastian Thompson". A reference to Hunter S. Thompson and a cute name, imo.


----------



## clever_blond

We have picked Zoey Marie. Just love the name Zoey and Marie is mine and my mums middle name. If she turns out to be a boy (sonographer wasnt 100% sure) we have picked Mark Steven. Mark after my oh dad who died when he was little and Steven after oh brother. 

Love some of the names on here. Some lucky babies coming soon. X


----------



## Malingo

PregnantKitty said:


> We've decides on "Hunter Sebastian Thompson". A reference to Hunter S. Thompson and a cute name, imo.

Awesome! 

We have decided on Felix Mark Collins

Mark is OH dad as our first son's middle name is my fathers name :)


----------



## KatyR

We have Emma Hazel (hazel after my mum) or Elliot David Michael (David after my dad, Michael after DH best friend)


----------



## JJKCB

Tami said:


> Proserpina said:
> 
> 
> Evelyn Ivy if it's a girl, Serge Constantine if it's a boy. Will be called by the middle name in either case.
> 
> Have blogged about how we chose these names and why we love them here and here.
> 
> I find this really interesting, why use the middle names? I've always loved Ivy, it was on my list, lol.Click to expand...

its a tradition in my family, people either only have one name or go by there middle name


----------



## Varenne

Aurora_rose said:


> Our little one will be Ace Vaughan

Ace is a great name:thumbup:


----------



## juhnayrae

JJKCB said:


> Tami said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proserpina said:
> 
> 
> Evelyn Ivy if it's a girl, Serge Constantine if it's a boy. Will be called by the middle name in either case.
> 
> Have blogged about how we chose these names and why we love them here and here.
> 
> I find this really interesting, why use the middle names? I've always loved Ivy, it was on my list, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> its a tradition in my family, people either only have one name or go by there middle nameClick to expand...

I went by my middle name growing up. I was adopted and my birth mother asked my parents to keep my first name Rachel (I was two months old when I was adopted) They honored that request, but gave me the middle name Jenae and always called me Jenae.


----------



## BubsMom17

This baby will be Gabriel James.

DS1 is Daniel Julian and I think the names go nicely together.


----------



## Cala

Lorraine... after my mom

Peter... after OH's dad

We'll find out which in September!


BTW... great names here!! :thumbup:


----------



## Hunbun

DS is called Nathan. 

This baby is going to be Lily. 

We haven't used middle names for either of them.


----------



## Mommeof3

Idk what I'm having yet but I've chosen Ma'Rena Neola for a girl and Micah Neville for a boy both middle names mean new I graduated Cosmo school in sept im due 12/27 so it'll be a "new" chapter in my life


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I have 3 girls:

Taylor Anna (My maiden name is Taylor)
Alaina Marlene 
Jillian Faith


----------



## Guppy051708

Well... Before when I replied to this thread I thought we were naming our girl Macy Victoria but now we are leaning towards Lilah Victoria....still not sure and I'm nearly 32 weeks...thinking we will just have to see once she is born!


----------



## wishuwerehere

New baby baking...we'll wait and see!

My daughter is called Isabelle Charlotte.


----------



## nikkie122

Cute names


----------



## ais4awesome

I'm only 7 weeks lol so it's sooooooooo early. But we've discussed this before and are set on Seeley Dean for a boy. And DF is stuck on Temperance for a girl (nick name would be Tempe). I like it, but for a middle name! I like Serena for a girl.


----------



## LockandKey

everyone has such cute names picked out. Guppy, I really like your choice in Lilah. It was on our list for girls names for this pregnancy


----------



## xx Emily xx

Oliver Eric Cameron (Ollie)

Evelyn Anne Cameron (Eve)


Eric is my grandad's name who passed away as we started this IVF cycle. His funeral was the day my egg fertilised. EDD is 3 days after his bday.

Eve is my grandma who I'm very close to

Anne is my mum.

Hubby didnt want to name baby after anyone in particular in his family, none of them are bothered with that tradition

Em xxx


----------



## chelsnap

Sophia Grace <3


----------



## onetwothreebp

Cohen Allen if :blue:

Undecided on :pink:, either Callia Jane or Ambry Jane


----------



## Quackquack99

I currently have a Summer Lara Murray. If I were to have another girl in the future she would be called Kara Francesca.


----------



## KatyR

We found out we are team blue so
Elliot David Michael Rogers (middle names are after family)


----------



## SisterRose

Our DD is named Ellie Rose

Expecting another girl, and we're naming her Georgia Louisa


----------



## MrsKyliePaton

I already have two girls they are miah (me-ah) and Georgia but they get nicknamed mimi and georgie if I were to have anymore it would be joey or jasper for a boy and girl would be Brooke or Anna


----------



## Stash777

We already had our names picked out from our first pregnancy, so since it's a girl we are naming her Teagan Noelle.


----------



## Louise88

We have for deffinatly names

For a girl:
Caitlyn Grace Saxton

For a boy:
James Robb Saxton (may end up being James Matthew Robb Saxton as Matthew is my oh's name)

Robb I know sounds very weird for a middle name but oh's mum is Scottish and Robb was her maiden name with no boys to carry on the surname Robb she gave it it to my oh as a middle name and it means alot to my oh and his mum that we use it as a middle name for our son if we have one as its their way of keeping the name alive.


----------



## smallpeanut

My lo is annabelle Gabrielle sherwood (middle name after mil) 

This baby will be Joseph James sherwood if a boy and for a girl I have no idea!


----------



## Guppy051708

UPDATING: *finally* :blush: ....Eva Victoria.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oooh Steph.....I adore Eva x


----------



## pichi

our Dd is Pixie Blossom and our Ds is Xavier James :)


----------

